
Bitcoin just jumped above $8,000 and is now up 20% in one week - john58
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/24/bitcoin-edges-past-8000-notching-a-two-month-high.html
======
satsuma
selfish perhaps, but i just want the damn thing to settle so i can get a damn
graphics card at msrp again

------
stephengillie
Here we go again.

------
1996
But don't you know it's bound to fail?

~~~
sebleon
Why?

~~~
1996
Not what I think, but what most people here like to parrot.

I'm just trying to do like they do!

